# My new toy...



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

Pennsylvania rider...
<img src=http://user.pa.net/~kbeitz/Post-em/Pennsylvania%20reel%20mower.JPG>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Another*

Another Pennsylvania rider how many does this one make:smiles: Looks like this one needs a little TLC:smiles: But i know you will bring it back:clap: :clap: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*I still can't see*

Kevin's pictures. Am I banished forever from seeing them?


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: I still can't see*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Kevin's pictures. Am I banished forever from seeing them? *


:skull: Well Randy, What do you expect?, from the way your computers are carrying on shooting & clubbing each other I am surprised that you can even see the posts.  

BTW, I like your Avatar.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Argee, did you wait long enough for the pictures to download? You will probably see the text first and then the pictures.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Pictures*

Can you see pictures at all or is just Kevin's you cant see:smiles: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Pictures*

Try clicking or cut and paste this link....

Can you see the pictures now ????

http://user.pa.net/~kbeitz/Post-em/Pennsylvania reel mower.JPG


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

All I get is a square with a big X in it. It's just Kevins. I used to see them on GW, then one day, all of a sudden, the dreaded X's reared their ugly heads.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kevin Beitz_*Try clicking or cut and paste this link....Can you see the pictures now????*


No I can't...I've tried that in the past and for some reason I can't open it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originall posted by johnbron_
> * Well Randy, What do you expect?, from the way your computers are carrying on shooting & clubbing each other I am surprised that you can even see the posts.*


They are beating the the he$$ out of one another aren't they. No wonder I go away with a headache some nights.:smiles:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Have you tryed Left click, show picture? That has worked for me in the past.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444_
> *Have you tryed Left click, show picture? That has worked for me in the past.*


Yes, I've tried several different techniques, to no avail.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Kevin. I have seen all the pictures in the past of all the strange mowers you have. But do you use them? Those small little mowers, ride around cutting grass?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh and for Agree, It looks like a small reel mower that bumped into the back of a patio chair.  


Just figured I would let you know what you are missing.


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

Naaa... I use the tractors to collect dust in the barn... It keeps the dust off the floor... I really have no idea why I collect them. I guess it's just so I have something to take a picture of to post for everyone to see... And I love the garden tractor shows...
This is a picture of some of the tractors at the last show I was to... Not my tractors...
<img src=http://user.pa.net/~kbeitz/Post-em/Line%20them%20up.JPG>


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd love to see all your stuff someday. Do you give tours? Would there be a discount rate for all your TracterForum Buddies?

(wink)


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

LOL ya,I know the feeling. You just want to bring them ALL home. Just like a kid bringing home a stray puppy. 

BTW that one on the end kinda remindes me of the old Homelite I had a a kid. I realy want to find one one of these days. It was made by Bready, and I think late 50's early 60's.


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

This is my Homelite tractor... I know they made a bigger one...
<img src=http://user.pa.net/~kbeitz/Post-em/Homelite.JPG>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Neat*

Kevin how old and who made this one? I like the steering handle 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Late 50's?????


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Kevin,

I have a Homelite just like that in my garage right now. My father in law has had it since it was new, has the owners manual, and still uses it to this day. I am cleaning and rebuilding parts of it as it was running rough. I also had to weld parts back onto it that were getting a little loose.

Great find. 

I will post some pics when it is completed.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Kevin,
That sure is a nice looking X :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

No idea....


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Kevin,
> That sure is a nice looking X :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: *




LOL 




Hey Kevin, that's a lot smaller then ours was. It also looks newer. I still have the motor somewere, I would assume you could get the build date off of it. It was a brigs, I think 5hp.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kevin Beitz_
> *No idea....*


That is all I see......a square box with an X in it...

I think I have a security setting to high somewhere....I was hoping some of our resident computer guru's could help me out, but they're all stumped.....Oh to be so technologically challenged as I am...


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Believe it or not, when I was 8-11 years old (in the 60's)I remember working on some of those. I remember because of the drive disc design that they copied from Snapper, except they used a belt to send power to the drive plate that in tun turned the disc which turned the chain and turned the rear wheels. The main problem I recall was the belt slipping from the engine to the plate. Also remember that the gear slector would rust and make moving the lever hard. I don't miss them. But it's great to see you are adding to the collection. 
Argee, It can't be fun looking at all those pretty XXXXX's Wish I could help but I'm computer iliterate.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Argee,
Make sure you don't have

http://user.pa.net/~kbeitz/Post-em/

listed in your restricted sites or image filter lists.
What web browser are you using?

Mark


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Randy,
Go to your user profile and scan down the list toward the bottom. There is an option for viewing attachments and images, make sure yours is clicked to yes. I hope that will fix it.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *That is all I see......a square box with an X in it... Oh to be so technologically challenged as I am...    *


My FIREWALL does that to sites (porn, rabbits having sex, etc) I have blocked, so I was wondering if argee might just have some blocking software malfunctioning? 

What OS, What browser, any other software like a firewall?

Any other ideas Guys???


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I ain't no 'puter wiz, but do you have Java turned off to prevent pop-ups? Would that prevent you from seeing the photos. Hey, I'm guessing here, because everyone else has run through the common stuff.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

bontai joe, tractorguy, memmurphy,

The operating system is Windows 98.

The browser is IE.

I see everbody elses pics, just not Kevins.


 restricted sites or image filter lists. 

memmurphy, where would I find such a list??


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Argee*

go to the test forum and see if yo can see the pic i post of kevin new toy
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*jodyand*

I just went to the test forum and I still own the last post.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Argee,
Click on "Tools" than "Internet Options" than "Security" then "Restricted Sites" then "Sites" button. It will show in the "websites" box if this is the problem. I'm using IE ver. 6 on Win 98, so it should be similar. At the bottom right of your screen just above the time, it shows what IE security zone your using for the page your currently viewing. Like Tractorguy mentioned, if your using a firewall or popup blocker or some other add on security software, some can be programmed to block specific image locations (web addresses or IP#s). The only difference I can think of between Kevin's pictures and others would be the internet address that the browser is pulling them from.

Mark


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*memmurphy*

I did as you suggested and there are no sites listed. I am utilizing a popup blocker, maybe thats the culprit.:truth:


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

You should be able to right click on the little icon in the lower right side of the screen and pick disable to temporary disable the popup program to see if that fixes your problem...


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

After disabling the pop up blocker program, you'll need to close any open IE windows and then re-open back to this site again. At least that's how the WebWasher program I use works. I generally leave it off unless I'm in unknown, distrusted territory. Otherwise too many webpage functions quit working.

Mark


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

Argee

One other place to check.

Under "Tools" then "Internet Options" then "Advanced" down on the list is a section called "Multimedia" in this section make sure "Show pictures" is checked, If you had to check it you will need to click apply for it to take effect.

This may or may not help but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

memmurphy - I'm using AdAware 6...I think it's a scan tool..not something that's on all the time.

MGM - I checked that. It was already checked.

It's gotta be something in my Norton Anti Virus... Somewhere it has a security level set to high.:argh:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I use the free version of Ad-Aware 6.0 too. I think the pay version has real time monitoring but I doubt that would cause your the problem. I'm not familiar with Norton AV products. I think some versions do have firewall and filter options in them. Hang in there, you'll figure it out.  

Mark


----------

